# I was given a calf born blind.. help PLZ I have concerns



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

looks like his eyes didn't develop, still closed. He is a bottle baby. The problem is I can only get him to eat in the morning, 2 quarts of calf replacer. He also can't seem to get his tongue wrapped around the nipple, kind of hangs out to one side. When he eats, you can see the tip of his tongue moving. Any ideas or suggestions? I don't want to lose him, really a sweet little thing. He nursed Momma for 2-3 days. They gave him to me cuz they have a bad cyote problem.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You may already be attached to the critter, so I hate to sound heartless, but you're in for a lot of work to raise this critter. 

In my experience with blind bottle calves, they're an uphill battle from now until the time you put them in the freezer. Whether they're wondering into/the barbed wire fence, or falling into a ditch, they require a lot more attention than a normal cow. By the time you do get him or her up to eating size you could be so attached that they become a permanent pet around the farm and end up being a liability. Blind animals have a temperment about them due to their inability to see that makes them more dangerous to have around kids and other animals. When something approaches and startles them they either bolt in some unknown direction or start flinging hooves. Just my two cents.....


Now, for his eating problems: You might try to cut back on the amount you're feeding him by 1/2 and see if he has an appetite later in the day. Sometimes 2qts per feeding is too much for a baby calf. He might be a little smaller in size and development and can't handle that much. If you still can't get him to drink a bottle twice a day you might end up needing to tube feed him. (probably not though). If he will eat once per day I'd think it's an appetite problem. Also, you might mix your MR a little less potent than the directions tell you to. The MR bag will tell you that it's protein and fat content is somewhere around 20% each. Mama's milk isn't that potent so he could possibly have an upset stomach from the change in diet.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I kinda agree with Francismilker, he will be a challenge, best to keep him in a small area that he will know like the back of his hoof. Never put new things in a yard with a blind animal as they can`t see new things. And I to think he will be more of a pet for you, so good luck if you think you are going to eat him. Francis gave you the right thoughts on the feeding so I won`t go there.Thanks Marc


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

As you are finding out the calf probably has more problems than the blindness. I am unsure that the gift will prove to be appreciated as time passes. You are not going to like my suggestion but I would be less than honest if I did not express my position truthfulluy. Put the calf down humanely and get a replacement that is healthy. In nature it would not survive either.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

stormywood, bless your heart.
In the world of animal husbandry, there are those who are strong and provide their share, and there are those who aren't. 
The breeder of my Australian Sheperd told me that once in a great while, he will get an Aussie pup in a litter that is all or mostly white. He culls them. He does not enjoy it at all but knows that it will likely be blind, deaf, or both. He feels he has the responsibility to his breed's lineage not to let such dogs live.
I respect that. I've had dogs who in old age were blind. Did I put them done because of it ? No. They managed with the help they were due as family.
Livestock aren't family ( Please send all hate mail today and get it over with ). 

In my opinion... harden your heart and put the poor little guy down. There are wonderful stories of blind animals living full lives. francismilker is right. By the time the calf is ready to go into the freezer it's going to be a pet.
Are you going to process it yourself ? If not, imagine the terror of the last of it's life being pushed down a kill chute.
Raising livestock puts you close to nature. For the most part nature is not nice. 

Compassion is what makes us human. I will not be-little those who fill their world with the three-legged, the blind and the others who don't fit in elsewhere. They have bigger hearts than I do. But part of the homesteading ethic is practicality.
If I've offended any or all, I'll not apolgize for my beliefs.
In the end, it is yours to do with as you will. Whatever you do, make it the right thing for "you" to do.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks ya'all for the advice. I understand that he will require extra work, that is okay. I had a stroke and have limited use of my left side, my husband is gone 27 days out of 30 as he is a otr truckdriver. Since I could not work anymore I was so bored and falling into a deep depression. He bought me farm critters due to my love of animals and to give me something to do. Somedays are more difficult than others, I'm still learning, I have lost a few. The goal is for all of my babies to be happy and healthy. So I won't put Ronnie (Milsap) down because of his disability, heck, I'm gimpy too.
Anyway, he is in my backyard, fenced with chainlink, about 1/4 an acre. As long as he is not suffering, I will give him the best possible life I can, he loves to lay in the Sun.
As for eating folks, could NEVER go there and my hubby knows that. 
Proud Mom/Grandma of 3 adult humans, 6 bottle raised bovine, 2 goats, 5 kids, 3 sheep, 1 lamb, umteen chickens, 2 turkeys, 6 rescue dogs and a cat. 
Thanks for the feeding advice, I will try that.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Stormy, you are the only one that is going to be able to make a decision about this and it's going to be a hard one because your already half-way committed.

Having said that, I have reared blind calves and lambs and all of them successfully *but* it is a committment and not one that can be walked away from once started.

His tongue probably isn't that much of a problem as it seems that he can drink. I reared an otherwise perfectly normal calf that had a "long tongue" and in fact that became his name:grin: Until he was about a year old he would have 6" of tongue hanging out the side of his mouth but it never stopped him eating and although drinking was a problem for him when on a calfateria, he did finally get it sorted.

If you decide to persevere with this calf, cut his feed down to 1 quart x twice a day and then very slowly up it until he is getting the full amount which should be just over 2 quarts (sorry, we deal in metrics these days and I'm forgetting imperial). Offer calf meal or similar between feeds.

Longer term, you are going to have to make allowances for him. A completely safe paddock is the first. No streams, gutways, steep sidlings etc. He will quickly learn where the fences are and cattle can smell water so that won't be a problem - but don't be surprised to find him standing in the trough until he learns about it. Give him a paddock mate if you can - either another calf, an old cow, a sheep if you have them. Mine lived with the ram.

His sense of smell and hearing will become finely tuned and he will quickly learn the sound of your footsteps, your voice, vehicles coming down the drive, even the sound of the dog walking up to him. He will learn the rattle of the gate catch and eventually learn to walk through the gate with you. I found the secret to dealing with blind animals was much the same as I do with my cows and dogs - talk all the time and use repetitive language.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

